# MT Diablo 1-1-08



## new2road (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone going to climb Mt Diablo on New Year Day?


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

i think a lot of people usually do mt diablo today.. did you go? were there a lot?


----------



## brownhunter (Feb 17, 2004)

Was the wind tolerable? Was terribly windy in the Oakland Hills.


----------



## new2road (Oct 7, 2007)

*New Years on Diablo*

The ride was great. I dressed a little to warm for the climb. Had to stop and loose a few layers. The top was clear and beautiful. I climbed north gate up to the top, then put back on my layers and road down to the end of South gate, turned around, climbed up to the junction and back down North gate to my car.

There was a lot of riders. It was great. With the cars passing people on climbing, you had to watch out on the way down especially around the blind corners or there might be a car coming head on at you. Not a day to speed down the mountain.


----------

